# Tips to diving the Oriskany



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I am interested in diving the Oriskany (maybe this sunday) and would greatly appreciate some tips or advice from anyone who has experience diving that site. Any info to make our first time there easier is appreciated!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

for your first dive trip to the O arrive on site preferably by 8 am. Find the ship's tower mooring buoysabout 10 ft down on the starboard side of the ship at the amidship position and moor the boat on one of the mooring buoys. enter the water swim down the mooring line to the tower of the carrier. plenty to see ona tower dive. try and stay out of the dive charter boat's way while doing all the above.

Mark W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you going on your boat or a charter? Most of the buoys are on the superstructure. But there are a few on the flight deck. Either way, on a weekend, you will not be alone. Many of the dive charters placed those buoys there. So, they either may be already on them or be there shortly after you wanting to get onabuoy. If you hail someone on the radio, most of the time, they will simply allow you to tie off to them etc... If you do attempt to hook into a buoy, you will need to have a diver roll off to tie you in. You will need a rope and something on the end to clip to the line. Most of them are 20 feet or so below the surface.

The superstructure tower alone is bigger than most wrecks in the gulf. So there is plenty to see. It is reall easy to start coming up someone else's line and end up at the wrong boat whenyou come up. So just make sure to take a visual note as to where you go down.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Put something on the end of your line you will recognize like a ribbon. Easier to find your line to go up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

There is ususaly a decent current coming around the tower, so it is wise to make sure you come up the right bouy...otherwise you could end up a good distance from your boat, in a current a lil stronger than you may want to swim.

Pay attention to your depth. Even though technically the flight deck is outside the recreational limits of diving due to its depth...many people still want to experience it. However, there is one side of the tower that looks like it is the flight deck at the bottom, but it is actually below the flight deck, and if you shoot down to it quickly just to say you have been there, you will actually be over 160 feet, and feeling a lil goofy from the lovely nitrogen narcosis..and you may get the bright idea to swim down farther and check out the ships props!

Just use your head, and be aware of your suroundings, and watch overhead when coming up. There are many things sticking out off hte tower, and it is easy to bump your noggin on accent if your not paying attention. 

I would highly recomend taking someone with you that has dove it a number of times for your first time, and you will also find it much easier tying in with someone with a bit of experience on board.

Good luck...you'll love it!


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

The info is much appreciated. I will have to wait for another weekend but eventually plan to get out there in my boat. Sounds like finding someone who has been there, done that is a good idea. Now I know I need a line to tie to a mooring bouy or another boat so that helps too. Thanks again guys!


----------

